# Hit by car



## Naturesgift (Nov 29, 2006)

Hey! its been a long time since I have been on this forum

Early this week I was driving to where I milk when I spotted eyes glowing in the headlights(It was 4 am). as we got closer I noticed it was a pigeon. After we pulled over I ran out and picked him up. 

I was pretty sure he wouldnt make it. But I wanted to give him a chance. 

His wing appeared to be broken and his crop was skinned down to a think see through layer of skin. It was like a piece of plastic wrap had been stretched tightly over his crop. I could see all the contents of his crop and it was BURSTING full. 


























My main concern was his crop emptying. 

His wing doesnt feel like there are any broken bones. But I did a figure 8 Wrap and a body wrap b/c it was effecting his walking. 

his crop was just not emptying. So I began to flush his system with Cayenne Pepper water. well it took 2 days but his crop is emptying normally now. though I have been keeping it light and just tubing Kaytee. 

That said..his wing is not improving. I take it off twice a day and move his wing around and give him time with his wing unbandaged (to prevent it from getting stiff) 

Still even after the swelling is down I cannot feel a broken bone. due to the holidays there has been no open vets. But I think I may know a vet about 45 min from me that may be willing to Xray his wing.(He helped me with a duck)
he will be open on monday.

I am worried it is dislocated. 

any thoughts?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I would wrap the wing so it's not drooping but I wouldn't remove the wrap to work the wing. The wing may improve after a few days. If the wing is dislocated, moving it around must be excruciatingly painful. Your best option is the vet you mentioned, leaving the wing wraped until then.
Is the joint swollen where the wing connects to the body?


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Do you have an anti-inflamatory on hand such as Metacam?

fp


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Good job on rescuing this bird! The wing looks pretty droopy in the photo and probably should be wrapped. If a vet can check the wing and/or x-ray it, that would be best.

Just curious why you used cayenne pepper water as I have never heard of this being used for a slow emptying crop. The crop looks like is was chock full of seed pods of some type. I'm glad that problem has resolved. Have you let the bird eat seeds again?

Terry


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

Well you said you didn't think he would survive that long. It is good for the pigeon that you came along.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

TAWhatley said:


> Good job on rescuing this bird! The wing looks pretty droopy in the photo and probably should be wrapped. If a vet can check the wing and/or x-ray it, that would be best.
> 
> Just curious why you used cayenne pepper water as I have never heard of this being used for a slow emptying crop. The crop looks like is was chock full of seed pods of some type. I'm glad that problem has resolved. Have you let the bird eat seeds again?
> 
> Terry


Terry, not Naturesgift here, but cayenne pepper water is a sometimes recommended remedy for human GI Tract ailments....certainly ACV water or applesauce feedings would have change the PH balance needed if a more serious infection was not being displayed...

Naturesgift......whereabouts are you located??

fp


----------



## Naturesgift (Nov 29, 2006)

Charis my reason for unwrapping is the gact that with it wrrapped it rubbs on the this layer if skin covering the crop. (I dont want that to break) (though I have applied "new skin" to help give it a protective bandage. 

And at a rehab conferance I attened in NY I learned you should unwrap it and "flex" it b/c Bird bones "heal" so fast..but being kept up tight for long can also cause the bones ot become brittle and possibly cause them not to be able to unfold.

feralpigeon I dont think I do. though I may be able ot get some from the vet. 

TAWhatley yeah that was right after I caught him I took the pic to show to a fellow rehabber for some insight.

And about the Cayenne. actually you would be amazed at what cayenne can do  It is a very healthy thing for birds. Last spring I was given to clutches of turkey eggs to hatch and they were "born" with "Black head" And I was told to add it to their diet. 

also last summer I had a young squab with crop stop. I thougt it would die and so as a last resort I added cayenne to some electrolyte and flushed her crop with it and several hours later the squab was fine. I have used it successfully several times. 

It is also a great infection fighter as well as a blood clotter. and since their was internal bleeding in the crop I thought it would help clot the bleeding in his crop.

We actually just add it to our chickens and pigeons diets (with yogurt) and they do wonderfully. 

he refuses to touch the food in his cage. It may be b/c of the internal damage or possibly b/c he is scared being caged. 

Mandie


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

feralpigeon said:


> Terry, not Naturesgift here, but cayenne pepper water is a sometimes recommended remedy for human GI Tract ailments....certainly ACV water or applesauce feedings would have change the PH balance needed if a more serious infection was not being displayed...
> fp


Thanks, FP! Never heard of this as a remedy so glad to learn something new today!

Terry


----------



## Naturesgift (Nov 29, 2006)

feralpigeon said:


> Terry, not Naturesgift here, but cayenne pepper water is a sometimes recommended remedy for human GI Tract ailments....certainly ACV water or applesauce feedings would have change the PH balance needed if a more serious infection was not being displayed...
> 
> Naturesgift......whereabouts are you located??
> 
> fp


I read that as well. our familys big on herbs. 

Im in SW Missouri


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks for the reply, Mandie! I appreciate knowing this cayenne pepper info .. it was a new one for me. 

It's a bit odd that the bird is not wanting to eat on its own, but it does happen. 

Sounds like you are doing a fine job with this pigeon as you have done with other birds before this one. Keep up the good work!

I really would have a vet take a look at that wing if possible.

Terry


----------



## Naturesgift (Nov 29, 2006)

I would have posted yesterday but we lost power. 

He is the about the same. still wont eat on his own. though he will drink. 

I will let you all know the outcome of the vet visit tomorrow!


----------



## Ivor (May 12, 2008)

We will be checking for his status, and thank you so much for doing all this.

Ivette


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Mandie,




Good going...



Has his Crop emptied by now I hope?



And, how are the Poops? Color, consistancy, Urates?



I've had quite a few Car-whacked, and often they prefer not to eat for a few days.

Crop slowness or stasis also is not unusual oweing to bruising or internal injurys slowing things down.


Tubing in Medistatin, or having them drink it volentarily, and or offering things which shift the PH, as you did, or ACV Water, is indeed good for arresting spoilage of crop contents and heading off further problems.


Glad he's drinking..!



Good luck!


Phil
l v


----------



## Naturesgift (Nov 29, 2006)

pdpbison

yes his crop is emptying normally now. 
His poops are quite normal now, when I got them they were very green and watery. 

But now they are normal. 

Yes I thought the same thing about his being unwilling to eat/the crop being stopped. 

It is very bruised









but its healing nicely.

I called the Clinic and the vet that does birds wasnt in today. But I have an appointment at 1:00. 

I called around and tried to find a different vet but nobody around me has an Xray machine or they dont do birds. 

I named him Smudge since he has black smudges

He calmed down today and is perching on the back of our couch with Storm (one of my first babies)

Storm is a Girl...and Smudge is smittenand he is content to sit with Storm and talk to himself in the mirror


























Im hoping Storm with help him want to eat on his own. 

Mandie


----------



## Naturesgift (Nov 29, 2006)

Bad news 

His coracoid (I think thats what he said) (will call to verify)is broken. He said it was the bone that the Humerus is connected to in the "shoulder"

There is nothing he can do for him. He said if it ere a normal case it could have had a pin put in but b/c of the damage to his crop he couldnt do it. So he said that keeping it wrapped and held in a normal position will heal it. He said it would take up to 6 weeks. But that he didnt think he would ever fly again.  

He also had me switch from Albon to Baytril. 

After 6 weeks if he cannot fly. (he said he thought) then I will have to rehome him to a home where he can have an enclosed area. (I dont have a safe place set up for a flightless bird), we have cats and other ferals so I could never put him outside with my pigeons.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Naturesgift said:


> Bad news
> 
> His coracoid (I think thats what he said) (will call to verify)is broken. He said it was the bone that the Humerus is connected to in the "shoulder"
> 
> ...



sorry to hear he may not beable to be released....I was wondering can you share the directions on the cayenne water remedy...sounds interesting


----------



## Naturesgift (Nov 29, 2006)

spirit wings yeah its sad for the lil guy. he is so pretty to. 

Actually I am no expert in herbs and I would hate for something to go wrong. Using it for my babies is one thing but giving directions to others might not be smart. We personally have a family friend who is an expert with herbs for people, but animals are much different. 

I hope this does not offend you. 

Mandie


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Naturesgift said:


> spirit wings yeah its sad for the lil guy. he is so pretty to.
> 
> Actually I am no expert in herbs and I would hate for something to go wrong. Using it for my babies is one thing but giving directions to others might not be smart. We personally have a family friend who is an expert with herbs for people, but animals are much different.
> 
> ...


none taken....with pigeons most of us have to be are own "vet", and usually pass on info that can be of help, but if your not sure, you may be careful on using it on your own birds...


----------



## Naturesgift (Nov 29, 2006)

Since you appear to be genuinely interested this is what I do. I add about 1/4 teaspoon to a teaspoon to the full amount of fluids I am tubing.(I like to use "bounce back as my fluids) I like to add about a tablespoon of "danactive"(Its the lil drinkable ones) Its an easier "form" of yogurt to mix with.  

And I Tube them this untill the crop is empty. then I slowly build them back up to normal kaytee consistancy.

It doesnt hurt at all to just add cayenne to the kaytee from the very start. I like to start new squabs on yogurt and cayenne. 

I hope this is helpful. It is what works for me.

Mandie

BTW Smudge is doing really good. I want to put him in a bigger cage. what would be the best setup?


----------

